# Time to wake-n-bake!!!



## mudhead31 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sitting here smokin' some dinfem OG kush for breakfast and was just curious about what flavor everyone else is having for breakfast...LOL


----------



## TubePot (Jun 7, 2014)

Some really potent regs.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 7, 2014)

4sd and java.


----------



## no clue (Jun 7, 2014)

The choice this morning is going to be blue heron from dynasty. It will take you away


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 8, 2014)

Power plant always sparks my morning and taste buds !


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 13, 2014)

blueberry lemonade


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 13, 2014)

THC Bomb


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 16, 2014)

A few pulls from the bong loaded with Cotton Candy and finished it off with a bit of chronic thunder.

An awesome start to the day.

Peace and Stay High

Asmallvoice


----------



## mudhead31 (Jun 17, 2014)

bubblegummer this a.m.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 19, 2014)

It's my birthday, just getting started with some grape ape I picked up yesterday to celebrate. Also got some alien strawberry..
they tossed in a couple free grams for my bday too. My camera sucks, but it's decent enough smoke. Not mind blowingly amazing but it is very nice.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 19, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> It's my birthday, just getting started with some grape ape I picked up yesterday to celebrate. Also got some alien strawberry..
> they tossed in a couple free grams for my bday too. My camera sucks, but it's decent enough smoke. Not mind blowingly amazing but it is v ery nice.


Have An Awesome Birthday M8. 

Peace and Stay High

Asmallvoice


----------



## polo the don (Jun 19, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> It's my birthday, just getting started with some grape ape I picked up yesterday to celebrate. Also got some alien strawberry..
> they tossed in a couple free grams for my bday too. My camera sucks, but it's decent enough smoke. Not mind blowingly amazing but it is very nice.


Happy Birthday! 


I smoking Tijuana original haze. It's my favorite morning smoke. 
I like AK-47 for afternoon and something kushie at night. Looks like I have my whole day planned out!


----------



## IndicaAngel (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys !  staying baked and happy.    sharing the love too.


----------



## Showme stoner (Jun 29, 2014)

Some sweet mids with some Girl Scout cookies in a watermelon wrap


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2014)

Power Kush J
GSC hash caps


----------

